# Remington 22lr shells with free Goex powder



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

buy a box of Remington 22lr shells for $325 and receive 25 lbs goex 3f for free
call or text Doug @ 8018882601

I can let 1lb containers go


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bumped it for ya Sage


----------

